# أخبار الإصدار الجديد من SolidWorks 2007



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام, تم الإعلان عن الإصدار الجديد من SolidWorks حيث يتسم بالعديد من الخصائص الرائعة, ولقد نقلت لكم المقال المتواجد في موقع الشركة لتروا المزايا الجديدة بهذا البرنامج
[LINE]hr[/LINE]
SolidWorks 2007 Office Premium has over 200 customer driven enhancements that make transitioning to 3D easier and faster than ever. 




Focus on design, not CAD



SWIFT™ 
Most designers understand how powerful the capabilities of 3D CAD software can be. A great amount of design intent is captured in parts, assemblies, and drawings that does not exist in 2D. Design intent in 3D CAD helps users manage and propagate changes through a design database. Prior to SolidWorks, 3D CAD users were forced to spend significant time mastering the system to recognize these benefits. In SolidWorks 2007, SWIFT lets any SolidWorks user realize the benefits of 3D CAD without having to learn special techniques or work-arounds. The FeatureXpert eliminates the need for a user to worry about feature order in a model. The SketchXpert presents the user with solutions to handle any conflicts in sketch dimensions and relationships. The MateXpert deals with conflicts in assembly mates by isolating problems and guiding the user to a solution. The DimXpert extends traditional auto-dimensioning tools by identifying manufacturing features and adding correct dimensioning schemes. 


*Watch Video*
Search




When designers spend time trying to locate files, they are certainly not focused on design. SolidWorks 2007 introduces a new tool that searches all SolidWorks files whether locally in the Design Library, on the network, in PDMWorks Workgroup, or in user generated content in 3D ContentCentral on the web. This search is not just filename based, but also searchable in metadata (like notes in drawings or custom properties). Bottom line -- users find what they are looking for the first time.


 *Watch Video*




Harness your 2D expertise to power 3D design




SolidWorks Design Checker
The SolidWorks Design Checker lets users check designs for accuracy and completeness before release. With over 30 checks focused on the accuracy and completeness of drawings, users will know that company standards have been followed. Problems are identified graphically and reports can be generated with the results. SolidWorks 2007 implements the most common user requests, ways to learn drawing standards from existing documents, and automatic correction of any errors in a checked document. Additional checks have been added and now users can check an entire project simply by running the integration in the Task Scheduler. 




New sketch blocks enable 2D mechanism design
Sketch Blocks allow users to group sketch entities together. Several blocks can exist in a sketch and be used to test the fit and function of a mechanism design. SolidWorks can then automatically generate an assembly with new parts for each block to automate completion of the design in 3D. In SolidWorks 2007, this capability has been extended to enhance a user's ability to conceptualize motion using 2D blocks. A new Traction Sketch Relation, a Belt Sketch Entity, and Relation Paths have been added to better simulate real world interaction.


 *Watch Video*
http://files.solidworks.com/News/xpress_optimization/xpress_opt.html​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (21 يوليو 2006)

Design new and innovative products



Advanced Surfacing Tools
SolidWorks 2007 has made significant advances in surfacing tools required for the complex shapes in product design. 
Product design requires smooth transitions and blending between the designs; this is known as curvature continuity or C2. There is a new C2 Freeform feature that lets users select a surface or model face and push and pull it dynamically. This allows users to quickly and easily define complex surface features. A new Boundary Surface lets users create two direction surfaces with multiple control cross-sections that maintain C2 in all directions to existing model faces. Finally, the Fill Surface or N-Sided Patch now has a C2 boundary condition. C2 is everywhere in SolidWorks 2007!


 *Watch Video*





Advanced Assembly Mechanisms
Dynamic assembly motion in SolidWorks lets users visualize and find problems with component interaction. Now, users can design belts and chains in an assembly and represent that motion between pulleys or sprockets. A new rack and pinion mate can be used to translate rotary motion to linear motion and gear mates can now automatically obtain their ratio from the gear size.


 *Watch Video*




Be the first to exploit innovative design tools
ScanTo3D
ScanTo3D is an indispensable tool for any designer who needs to capture physical concept models, existing OEM parts, or anatomical objects and use these scanned renditions to build SolidWorks models. With ScanTo3D, users can easily convert organic shapes to solid models. ScanTo3D can recognize machined parts and consumer products and fit surfaces to the scans. The NextEngine ® Desktop 3D Scanner captures physical samples and brings them into SolidWorks as highly accurate 3D references.


 *Watch Video*




Weldment Analysis
SolidWorks changed they way that welded frames were designed, releasing an intuitive sketch based way to created frames. Now, SolidWorks is the only system that can design and analyze welded frames. Weldment's created in SolidWorks can now be analyzed using more efficient beam elements. COSMOSWorks will automatically analyze a welded frame allowing for better frame design with the right amount of material.


 *Watch Video*
Part Design Optimization
The COSMOSXpress design validation wizard now includes an optimization capability. Users can optimize a design parameter based on the stresses in that design. With optimization, users can now easily reduce the material used in component design.


 *Watch Video*​


----------



## م.وسيم (25 يوليو 2006)

مشكور مشكور


كيف يمكن الحصول على البرنامج


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, سيتم توفير البرنامج فور نزوله الأسواق بالمجان هنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## م.وسيم (25 يوليو 2006)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي الكريم, سيتم توفير البرنامج فور نزوله الأسواق بالمجان هنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
> وتقبل خالص تحياتي​




مشكور يا طيب وبارك الله فيك على النسخه الجديده ...

ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fahmy120 (1 أغسطس 2006)

عفوا، هل هذا إعلان !!!!!!


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 أغسطس 2006)

fahmy120 قال:


> عفوا، هل هذا إعلان !!!!!!


هذا فقط تنويه عن وجود إصدار جديد لهذا البرنامج الرائع
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## yassine-maroc (1 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا متوفر عندي البرنامج بس للأسف غير مسموح لي إعطاء بيانات الدخول على ftp لأنهم يطرد أي واحد غير ال ip بتاع


----------



## Hilal (2 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخي على الاخطار ونترقب البرنامج بفارغ الصبر


----------



## MDREAM (2 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور عالموضوع

و نحن ننتظر

تحياتي لك

Mdream


----------



## hardgear (29 أغسطس 2006)

لقد حصلت على نسخه كامله من البرنامج DVD with 64 bit support
مساحتها 7.03 GB
و تعمل بكل ال modules


----------



## mazensaad (14 سبتمبر 2006)

عفوا اذا كان بالامكان solidworks 2004


----------



## هندسة انتاج (13 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن هل هناك وسيله لتحميل الفيديو الخاص بالاصدار 2007 ومتى سيتم الاعلان عن النسخه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mu7ammad (25 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ...

تفضلوا اخوانى ... برنامج ... SolidWorks 2007 SP0.0 ... للمهندسيين

والله ولى التوفيق ...


----------



## HARD_REVENGE (27 أكتوبر 2006)

الف شكر على المجهود وشكرا


----------



## belaidabed (9 فبراير 2007)

merci mon ame pour votre travaille


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssss


----------

